# κλασαυχενισμός



## Costas (Sep 6, 2013)

Διάβασα σήμερα:
"Η νέα διήγηση αυτής της βιοτής γίνεται δίχως τον *κλασαυχενισμό* των μοντέρνων μεθόδων". (Δ. Τριανταφυλλόπουλος)

Αρχικά σκέφτηκα τον οσφυοκάμπτη (κλω αυχένα), αλλά, όταν το 'ψαξα στον γούγλη, είδα ότι σημαίνει "αλαζονεία, έπαρση, οίηση, υπεροψία, αγερωχία, ξιπασιά, περηφάνια." Το ΛΝΕΓ λέει:

*κλασαυχενίζομαι* ρ. αμετβ. αποθ. (μόνο σε ενεσ και παρατ.) (λόγ.)
έχω μεγάλη ιδέα για τον εαυτό μου ΣΥΝ. κορδώνομαι, επαίρομαι, ξυπάζομαι, καμαρώνω. κομπάζω. - *κλασαυχεvισμός* (ο). ΣΧΌΛΙΟ λ. _αποθετικός_.
[ΕΤΥΜ. Μεταπλ. τ. τού μτγν. _κλασαυχενεύομαι_ «περπατώ με τον αυχένα λυγισμένο". μτφ. '-με επιτηδευμένο ύφος (με αναφορά στον γυιό τού Αλκιβιάδη) < Kλασ « αρχ. κλώ "σπάζω", πβ. αόρ. έκλασα) + αυχενεύομαι < αυχήν, ένoς >|

Ώστε έτσι λοιπόν...Ωστόσο εξακολουθεί να μη μου αρέσει, και επίσης να μην καταλαβαίνω την εικόνα. Ο επηρμένος περπατάει με το σβέρκο λυγισμένο; Πώς συμβιβάζονται ο "κορδωμένος" και ο "κλασαυχενιστής", εικόνες αντίθετες μεταξύ τους, και δίνουν το ίδιο νόημα;


----------



## cougr (Sep 6, 2013)

Costas said:


> ..... Ο επηρμένος περπατάει με το σβέρκο λυγισμένο; Πώς συμβιβάζονται ο "κορδωμένος" και ο "κλασαυχενιστής", εικόνες αντίθετες μεταξύ τους, και δίνουν το ίδιο νόημα;



Εγώ τον φαντάζομαι λυγισμένο προς τα πίσω, όπως στη φωτογραφία του Ομπάμα


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 6, 2013)

Όπως και να 'χει, η λέξη είναι άθλια.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2013)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...hrase-of-the-day&p=42299&viewfull=1#post42299


----------



## Costas (Sep 6, 2013)

Περίεργο, κι είχα κάνει αναζήτηση της λέξης στη Λεξιλογία προτού ανοίξω το νήμα...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 6, 2013)

Α μη στενοχωριέσαι, κι εγώ την έχω πατήσει πολλές φορές. Με την αναζήτηση του φόρουμ δεν βρίσκω άκρη.
Τώρα πια απλώς βάζω στο γούγλη "lexilogia.gr" και μετά τη λέξη ή φράση που θέλω. 
Εγγυημένα αποτελέσματα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2013)

Ξανακαλημέρα. Επειδή δεν θυμάμαι να εξήγησα εκεί πώς το σπάσιμο του αυχένα έχει να κάνει με αλαζονεία και όχι με υποταγή:

*κλασαυχενίζομαι* 1. περπατώ καμαρωτά κουνώντας τον αυχένα μου δεξιά κι αριστερά, δηλ. βαδίζω θηλυπρεπώς, ακκίζομαι· 2. (μτφ.) έχω μεγάλη ιδέα για τον εαυτό μου, κορδώνομαι.
*κλασαυχενισμός ο*· 1. το να περπατά κάποιος καμαρωτά και θηλυπρεπώς κουνώντας τον αυχένα του δεξιά κι αριστερά· 2. το κόρδωμα, το να έχει κανείς μεγάλη ιδέα για τον εαυτό του.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < κλασαυχενίζομαι. Η λ. μαρτυρείται από το 1880 στον Ιω. Καμπούρογλου].
(ΠαπΛεξ)

*κλασαυχενεύομαι,* (κλάω (A), αὐχήν) Pass.,
walk with one's neck awry, i.e. with an affected air, of the son of Alcibiades, Archipp.45.
(LSJ)


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2013)

Ορίστε και η αρχική χρήση της λέξης στον Πλούταρχο, στον βίο του Αλκιβιάδη:

τῇ δὲ φωνῇ καὶ τὴν τραυλότητα συμπρέψαι λέγουσι καὶ τῷ λάλῳ πιθανότητα παρασχεῖν χάριν ἐπιτρέχουσαν. μέμνηται δὲ καὶ Ἀριστοφάνης αὐτοῦ τῆς τραυλότητος ἐν οἷς ἐπισκώπτει Θέωρον·
εἶτ' Ἀλκιβιάδης εἶπε πρός με τραυλίσας·
“ὁλᾷς Θέωλον; τὴν κεφαλὴν κόλακος ἔχει.”
ὀρθῶς γε τοῦτ' Ἀλκιβιάδης ἐτραύλισε. καὶ Ἄρχιππος τὸν υἱὸν τοῦ Ἀλκιβιάδου σκώπτων, ‘βαδίζει’, φησί, ‘διακεχλιδώς, θοἱμάτιον ἕλκων, ὅπως ἐμφερὴς μάλιστα τῷ πατρὶ δόξειεν εἶναι, κλασαυχενεύεταί τε καὶ τραυλίζεται.’

Even the lisp that he had became his speech, they say, and made his talk persuasive and full of charm. Aristophanes notices this lisp of his in the verses wherein he ridicules Theorus:—
(Sosias)
"Then Alcibiades said to me with a lisp, said he,
'Cwemahk Theocwus? What a cwaven's head he has!' "
(Xanthias)
"That lisp of Alcibiades hit the mark for once!"
And Archippus, ridiculing the son of Alcibiades, says: "He walks with utter wantonness, trailing his long robe behind him, that he may be thought the very picture of his father, yes, He slants his neck awry, and overworks the lisp."
http://penelope.uchicago.edu/Thayer/E/Roman/Texts/Plutarch/Lives/Alcibiades*.html


----------



## Earion (Sep 6, 2013)

Ο διασημότερος κλασαυχενίζων της οικουμένης:






Προτομή Αλέξανδρου, Μουσείο Πούσκιν


----------



## Costas (Sep 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ορίστε και η αρχική χρήση της λέξης στον Πλούταρχο, στον βίο του Αλκιβιάδη:
> 
> ῇ δὲ φωνῇ καὶ τὴν τραυλότητα συμπρέψαι λέγουσι καὶ τῷ λάλῳ πιθανότητα παρασχεῖν χάριν ἐπιτρέχουσαν. μέμνηται δὲ καὶ Ἀριστοφάνης αὐτοῦ τῆς τραυλότητος ἐν οἷς ἐπισκώπτει Θέωρον·
> εἶτ' Ἀλκιβιάδης εἶπε πρός με τραυλίσας·
> ...



ῇ δὲ φωνῇ = τῇ δὲ φωνῇ ;

Ωραίο αυτό το τοhιμάτιον -> τhoϊμάτιον!

Ποια λέξη είναι πίσω από το Cwemahk? Remark?

Το λογοπαίγνιο "κόρακος-κόλακος" δεν το κατάφερε ο Εγγλέζος, και το hit the mark μένει ανεξήγητο, ή δεν καταλαβαίνω;


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2013)

Μου ξέφυγε το «τ» στην αντιγραφή. Το διόρθωσα. Επίσης θα έπρεπε να είχα προσθέσει την υποσημείωση:

_Wasps_, 44 ff. The "lisp" of Alcibiades turned his r's into l's, and the play is on the Greek words κόραξ, raven, and κόλαξ, flatterer or craven. 

Φυσικά, όταν ο μεταφραστής αυτών των κειμένων δεν έχει δυνατότητα να φτιάξει λογοπαίγνιο διατηρώντας το πρωτότυπο, η λύση του είναι να βάλει υποσημείωση, όχι να φτιάξει δικό του λογοπαίγνιο.

Και, ναι, νομίζω «remark» για το «ορώ».


----------



## Costas (Sep 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Φυσικά, όταν ο μεταφραστής αυτών των κειμένων δεν έχει δυνατότητα να φτιάξει λογοπαίγνιο διατηρώντας το πρωτότυπο, η λύση του είναι να βάλει υποσημείωση, όχι να φτιάξει δικό του λογοπαίγνιο.


Έτσι νομίζω κι εγώ, αν και άλλοι άλλα φρονούν (ο Έκο, ας πούμε, που λέει πως η υποσημείωση αποτελεί ήττα του μεταφραστή, εκτός κι αν την εννοεί ως αναπόφευκτη ήττα, οπότε πάω πάσο). Τι γίνεται όμως όταν δεν παίζει η υποσημείωση, όπως εν προκειμένω, που πρόκειται για θεατρικό έργο; Τι λένε οι αγγλικές μεταφράσεις των Σφηκών στο ζωντανό κοινό τους; Γιατί υπάρχει αυτό το "ορθώς ετραύλισε" που τον είπε κόλακα, το οποίο έχει σχέση με τη γενικότερη πλοκή του έργου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2013)

Ναι, αυτό είναι το δεύτερο βήμα. Άμα φύγεις από τις ανάγκες του μελετητή και μεταφέρεις τους Σφήκες κατευθείαν στο αγγλικό κοινό, τι κάνεις με το λογοπαίγνιο; Πρώτα το κείμενο του Αριστοφάνη:

{Σω.} ἐδόκει δέ μοι Θέωρος αὐτῆς πλησίον
χαμαὶ καθῆσθαι τὴν κεφαλὴν κόρακος ἔχων.
εἶτ' Ἀλκιβιάδης εἶπε πρός με τραυλίσας·
“ὁλᾷς; Θέωλος τὴν κεφαλὴν κόλακος ἔχει.”
{Ξα.} ὀρθῶς γε τοῦτ' Ἀλκιβιάδης ἐτραύλισεν.
{Σω.} οὔκουν ἐκεῖν' ἀλλόκοτον, ὁ Θέωρος κόραξ
γιγνόμενος;
{Ξα.} ἥκιστ', ἀλλ' ἄριστον. 

Τώρα πρέπει να βρούμε μετάφραση για ανέβασμα. Δυστυχώς, μία που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο είναι για μελετητές και καταφεύγει σε υποσημείωση. Η μετάφραση λέει:

Sos. And methought Theorus sat near it, on the ground, with the head of a raven. And then Alcibiades lisped and said to me, "Do you see ? Theorus has the head of a flatterer."[Παραπομπή σε υποσημείωση]
Xan. Rightly did Alcibiades lisp this.
Sos. Is not that strange, then — Theorus becoming a raven ?
Xan. By no means, but most proper.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=Cm4NAAAAYAAJ&pg=P185#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2013)

Δυστυχώς ο μόνος που βρήκα να έχει προσπαθήσει να το αλλάξει για να βγάλει αστείο (το οποίο συνοδεύεται από υποσημείωση) είναι ο Peter Meineck:

Sosias:
And I saw Theorus sitting underneath the whale,
except he had the crest of a rook! Then young Alcibiades
turned to me and said, in his own lisping little way,
"What a thight, can you thee? Theorus has a wook's cwest!"
Xanthias:
More like a “crook’s quest,” if you’re talking about Theorus.
http://www.amazon.com/Aristophanes-I-Clouds-Wasps-Birds/dp/0872203603


----------



## Costas (Sep 8, 2013)

Ωραία το παλεύει, ο άνθρωπος.
Υπάρχει τέτοιο ελάττωμα, να λες th (θ ή δ;) αντί για s, ω Αγγλομαθές?

Edit: Και μάλιστα είδα ότι το ίδιο το rook, ως ρήμα, σημαίνει defraud, overcharge, or swindle (someone), οπότε ακόμα πιο ωραία!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2013)

Costas said:


> Υπάρχει τέτοιο ελάττωμα, να λες th (θ ή δ;) αντί για s, ω Αγγλομαθές?


http://www.speechdisorder.co.uk/Lisps.html


----------



## Costas (Sep 9, 2013)

Μάλιστα! ο πιο συχνός τύπος. Γιά φαντάσου! και είναι λοιπόν δ.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2014)

Νεολογική παραλλαγή: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?80-Νεολογισμοί-(Neologisms)&p=230854&viewfull=1#post230854


----------

